# Solved: Mapped drive contents copying to desktop automatically



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, someone accidentally left a computer logged on to the network as administrator user. The user has no idea what they did but while they were trying to save a file to the network drive, 
they have somehow managed to make all the network drive contents (files and folders) copy to the administrator users desktop.

now everytime i create a new folder or put something on the shared network drive (mapped drive) it copys to the admin users desktop automatically.

anyone for any idea how this may have happened and how to stop it andjust make sure the contents of the mapped drive just stay on the mapped drive?

cheers


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

its kool, no longer need help with this.
looks like the folder re-direction had been setup wrongly within GPO

so its all good, sorted now


----------

